# Trailcenter Eberbach-Waldbrunn



## kumpel01 (6. März 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

am Montag abend findet in Eberbach eine Veranstaltung der CDU Eberbach statt. Thema ist die Schaffung eines Trailcenters Eberbach-Waldbrunn.

Start ist um 19:00 Uhr im ev. Gemeindehaus am Leopoldsplatz in Eberbach, beworben mit einem schönen Plakat auf der Internetseite der CDU.

http://www.cdu-eberbach.de/

Vielleicht es für den einen oder anderen interessant...

Grüße aus Fahrenbach,

Christian


----------



## Peter-S (6. März 2015)

Danke für die Info. Leider kann ich zu diesem Termin nicht an der Veranstaltung teilnehmen,verteile allerdings die Information weiter.

Gruß Peter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MoeOdenwald (6. März 2015)

Heute aus der RNZ 06.03.15


----------



## sharky (6. März 2015)

ich kann nicht hin, aber bin froh, dass mal aktiv von seiten der Politik sowas aufgegriffen wird und nicht immer nur die biker bei den Verwaltungen anklopfen müssen! hoffen wir, dass sich da was ergibt aumen:


----------



## kumpel01 (6. März 2015)

Genau diesen Bericht habe ich auch gelesen...


----------



## bernd e (10. März 2015)

Daher ist es immer gut, wenn Politiker auch MTBer sind. Dann verstehen sie auch besser bzw. wissen, was MTBer wollen und haben evtl. sogar Bezug zu Verbänden und deren Analysen (DIMB-Auswertung).

Ich wünsche viel Erfolg!!!! Wäre schön, ein Trailcenter vor der Tür (Spessart/Odenwald ist näher als Spessart/Erzgebirge).

Da der Montag schon vorbei ist, gibt es eine Pressemitteilung und / oder kann jemand berichten der dort war?


----------



## kumpel01 (11. März 2015)

Hier der Link zum Zeitungsbericht:

http://www.rnz.de/nachrichten/eberb...r-sollen-Tourismus-ankurbeln-_arid,82146.html


----------



## MoeOdenwald (11. März 2015)

Echt löblich dass man sich hier Gedanken macht und anscheinend sachlich darüber Diskutiert und gemeinsam Lösungsansätze sucht.

Gefällt mir


----------



## bernd e (16. März 2015)

kumpel01 schrieb:


> Hier der Link zum Zeitungsbericht:
> 
> http://www.rnz.de/nachrichten/eberb...r-sollen-Tourismus-ankurbeln-_arid,82146.html



Danke für den Link!
Was ich darin las, war aber eher ernüchternd. Von einem Trailcenter sind die Möglichkeiten weit weit weg.
Gernerell finde ich es super, wenn sich Gemeinde/Städte, Politiker, IG´s und Vereine stark machen um für unseren Sport etwas tun wollen. Aus eigener Erfahrung kenne ich die Probleme, Zeitraubende und Aufwändige Arbeit, bis überhaupt mal der erste Krümel Dreck bewegt werden kann. Aber, ich hoffe nicht, dass es "nur" ein Pumptrack wird. Selbst ein normaler "MTB-Rundkurs" fände ich nicht so der Bringer. Gibt es im Geopark schon genug davon. Um aus der Masse zu stechen wäre ein Flowtrail, wie er im Bericht auch angesprochen wurde, oder wirklich ein echtes Trailcenter Sinnvoll und zu Begrüßen.
Ein Flowtrail und / oder Trailcenter würde auch das erklärte Ziel, Gäste in die Ortschaft zu bringen, leichter erreichen lassen als wieder nur eine MTB-Strecke die im schlimmsten Fall auf Waldautobahnen läuft. 
Auch da spreche ich aus eigener Erfahrung, der Bikewald Spessart hat genau das Problem.


----------



## Blauer Sauser (18. März 2015)

bernd e schrieb:


> Um aus der Masse zu stechen wäre ein Flowtrail, wie er im Bericht auch angesprochen wurde, oder wirklich ein echtes Trailcenter Sinnvoll und zu Begrüßen.
> Ein Flowtrail und / oder Trailcenter würde auch das erklärte Ziel, Gäste in die Ortschaft zu bringen, leichter erreichen lassen als wieder nur eine MTB-Strecke die im schlimmsten Fall auf Waldautobahnen läuft.
> Auch da spreche ich aus eigener Erfahrung, der Bikewald Spessart hat genau das Problem.


*Aber das wird sich in Zukunft ändern!*->https://www.facebook.com/flowtrailburgsinn


----------



## bernd e (18. März 2015)

Blauer Sauser schrieb:


> *Aber das wird sich in Zukunft ändern!*->https://www.facebook.com/flowtrailburgsinn



Jaaaaa , aber "leider nur" ein Flowtrail  Aber baut schön viele Varianten in die Line, dann hat man wenigstens ein kleines Trailcenter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Geisterfahrer (18. März 2015)

Gibt's das auch für Leute, die kein Facebook nutzen?
Flowtrail würde mir reichen für Eberbach-Waldbrunn. Einen Bikepark gibt es ja auch in Beerfelden, wenn jemand hüpfen möchte. Nur Pumptrack bzw. Rundkurs auf Waldautobahnen wäre für mich uninteressant.


----------



## Blauer Sauser (18. März 2015)

Geisterfahrer schrieb:


> Gibt's das auch für Leute, die kein Facebook nutzen?
> Flowtrail würde mir reichen für Eberbach-Waldbrunn. Einen Bikepark gibt es ja auch in Beerfelden, wenn jemand hüpfen möchte. Nur Pumptrack bzw. Rundkurs auf Waldautobahnen wäre für mich uninteressant.


Die Inhalte der Facebookseite und alle Veröffentlichungen sind auch ohne Anmeldung ersichtlich. Ich bin noch nicht dazugekommen eine Webseite zu erstellen, da nicht ganz sicher war, ob es durchgeht


----------



## Geisterfahrer (19. März 2015)

Alles klar, danke!


----------

